# Domanda da fare per un colloquio Tecnico :-)

## Flonaldo

Salve ragazzi,

scusate la domanda poco pertinente ma ho da colloquiare un ragazzo per una posizione da Sistemista Linux. La posizione è per un sistemista che abbia capacità di gestione di cluster aziendali e di monitoring della rete. 

Tuttavia senza voler entrare troppo nello specifico, come vi regolereste voi e che domande fareste per saggiarne le competenze?

Grazie e scusate se la mia domanda non è di quelle alle quali  di solito rispondete  :Smile: 

----------

## loxdegio

Ho affrontato da poco un colloquio simile, era sulla conoscenza DevOps, ma sempre in ambito sistemistico e quello su cui si sono concentrati di più è stata la conoscenza tecnica in mio possesso relativamente agli strumenti utilizzati in azienda (nel mio caso Chef, WSO2, Tomcat, J2EE in generale, ecc). In più mi hanno chiesto delle mie conoscenze informatiche in generale e delle mia carriera universitaria, senza contare la domanda cruciale: il mio SO preferito  :Wink:  (SO inteso come Windows, mac o Linux)

----------

## djinnZ

Inizierei con il verificare i titoli ed il curriculum.

E se ha la faccia da nerd o da bimbominkia fighetto lo scarterei a priori.

Detta la cretinata, così ci togliamo il pensiero, mi pare di capire che stai parlando di valutare l'inserimento di un qualcuno che ha la responsabilità di far andare avanti la baracca.

I tratti caratteriali sono fondamentali. Soprattutto se pensi di acquisire una persona a tempo indeterminato (il che comporta comunque un investimento su di lui).

Il coglioncino medio si veste di autorità nell'interazione con l'utenza creando più problemi di quanti non ne possa risolvere.

Quindi Inizierei con il porre casistiche effettive e chiedere quale sarebbe l'approccio. Anche per vedere se è il tipo che si limita solo a quello che gli propinano le GUI widget.

Se ad una domanda del genere "Supponiamo che l'utente xxx chieda che sia aperto il firewall perchè l'applicativo/la pagina flash/activex SOGEI/INPS/Banca che usa non funziona" inizia a rispondere con frasette fatte sulla sicurezza e la privacy va scartato.

Se inizia a chiedere nello specifico quali sono i problemi e parla di scrivere regole iptables ad hoc è un elemento valido. Anche se chiede quali sono le conseguenze del malfunzionamento in termini economici, operativi o legali; se guarda solo all'aspetto tecnico è sicuramente un mentecatto e riuscirà a far danno.

Caso che mi è capitato con conseguenze disastrose. Per questo ne parlo.

O valutare quale sarebbe il suo approccio ad una riparazione di emergenza per un hub rotto a qualcosa del genere. Se parla di vedere di accrocchiare un ponte in wifi con un paio di macchine è un elemento da tenere stretto se dice di mettersi ad aspettare che ne portino uno nuovo... il problema non è mai il costo della riparazione o della sostituzione è il costo della gente pagata per far niente ed il danno del mancato lavoro a fare la differenza.

Per le competenze specifiche altrettanto, senza guardare a certificazioni fare un paio di domande specifiche per saggiare se ha conoscenza generale di linux e non solo dei menù di RH (quindi sarebbe in grado di adattarsi a cambi di distribuzione) ed un paio di domande per vedere se conosce bene la distribuzione specifica (ma quest'elemento è secondario rispetto alla capacità di adattamento).

Inutile dire che se lo stai valutando per una collaborazione presumibilmente a termine allora la conoscenza della distribuzione specifica diventa prioritaria, al contrario.

Gli farei un contratto a termine di sei mesi per vedere come si comporta. Alla scadenza lo manterrei altri sei "sotto osservazione" per vedere se appena avuta la certezza del posto non inizia a fare lo scioperato (capita, capita).

Verificato questo passi agli elementi del curriculum. Non tanto per il suo contenuto ma per vedere se ha millantato o meno conoscenze. Se è un c.d. cazzaro lo sarà anche sul lavoro ed hai voglia di litigate ed accuse nei confronti del prossimo quando il lavoro è fatto male o non è stato completato per tempo. Anche questo non tanto per i suoi di risultati quanto per l'impatto su tutta l'impresa ed i rischi in termini di contestazioni per mobbing o fuoriuscite anomale di elementi critici. Se in una concessionaria od un distributore di ricambi o prodotti chimici/edili, tento per fare un esempio, rendi la vita impossibile al magazziniere e questo ti molla da un giorno all'altro per ripicca (ovvero si cerca un altro posto ed appena lo trova scompare, mi è capitato, per scontri con l'addetta alla contabilità ma il principio è lo stesso) puoi chiudere finché non ne trovi un altro che conosce le procedure e la componentistica, almeno per una settimana.

Quella dell'aspetto è una battutaccia ma c'è un fondo di verità. Un elemento schivo ed insicuro in posizione di potere tende sempre sistematicamente all'abuso. Credo che sia una cosa tanto scontata che è inutile che ti riporto la letteratura scientifica in materia.

Questo è il mio parere tecnico da specialista in materia.

Che poi, seguendo le cretinate veterocapitalistiche liberiste che tanto piacciono ai criminali come Monti od agli scimuniti come l'attuale usurpatore ed i luoghi comuni scontati ed approssimativi del genere "metodo antistronzi", si finisca sempre per favorire personale avventizio senza prospettive è il male del nostro tempo.

Il primo problema da porsi è che tipo di impiego stai proponendo e di cosa hai bisogno.

----------

## ago

In primis bisogna capire se deve ricoprire una posizione senior o junior. Personalmente non amo questi termini ma bisogna capire se ci sarà una persona che supervisionerà il suo lavoro e interverrà se necessario.

Successivamente devi valutare le capacità di base. Esempio se non conosci cos'è un webserver è inutile andare avanti. Se conosci apache ma non nginx fa capire quanto la persona potrebbe sapere sul tema webserver.

Una volta valutate le capacità di base devi capire, nel tempo, il modo di agire quando si presenta una problematica su un argomento che non conosce. 

Nessun sistemista conosce tutto, ma quando si presenta una problematica ci sono diversi modi di approcciare.

----------

## djinnZ

@ago strano che ci troviamo praticamente d'accordo.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

